# Which HomeCentre is the biggest? Also, when do Ramadan sales start?



## scp (Apr 27, 2009)

We need furniture and appliances for our new home and are hoping to take advantage of the Ramadan sales- will they be on this weekend or should I wait towards the end of Ramadan? 

We'll definitely need some things this weekend and are hoping to find something without having to go to too many stores (we checked out the furniture shops in Sharjah including Pan Emirates and didn't have much luck there). I've heard of HomeCentre- which one is the biggest one in the area? Also, do the pricess vary much from Sharjah? Any other recommendations for a big furniture/appliance store (aside from IKEA)? Thanks!


----------



## Jezza (Jan 11, 2009)

hi SCP,

I'm in a smilar situation.

I've been to PAN Emirates in Al Barsha which had a few some reasonable items at a good price. I've heard that there is a 70% disount on the stores in Sharjah ( how big is the store there and do they have a good selection of items ?

I'm going out to sharjah at the weekend. Is it better to go on Friday or saturday ?

cheers,
Jezza


Homecentre had good optoins for dining tables, I didn't like the beds too much.


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

They have started just depends where you look.
For furniture go to Dragon mart.
Dont need ramadan sales there.


----------



## scp (Apr 27, 2009)

Thanks Stewart and Jezza,

What specific stores in DragonMart should I go to? I heard that place is huge...

Ended up going to the one near MOE and didn't have any luck. I think we may just end up going to Sharjah. Let us know which stores you end up going to. It's been hard to find something that's simple, yet elegant- and good quality.


----------

